# Ear stretching/Gauging with teflon/ptfe tape



## xiphoscesar

i know its called stretching but i also put gauging for the new kids
heres a vid i made to show u guys who want to stop using tapers and stretch with tape



enjoy


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Great video man, using PTFE to stretch can be a bitch. It will really help those who have only heard of the PTFE method. 

I tried tape a couple times, it was pretty uncomfortable. 

Considering how cheap a set of tapers is on eBay, I'd recommend going that route. A good taper (even the cheaper Acrylic) with some Jojoba oil is the easiest, fastest, and most painless method I've used.


----------



## xiphoscesar

MaxOfMetal said:


> Great video man, using PTFE to stretch can be a bitch. It will really help those who have only heard of the PTFE method.
> 
> I tried tape a couple times, it was pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> Considering how cheap a set of tapers is on eBay, I'd recommend going that route. A good taper (even the cheaper Acrylic) with some Jojoba oil is the easiest, fastest, and most painless method I've used.


 

thnx man 
if i could go back in time when i first started stretching i wouldve bought one of those ear stretching kits on ebay that have like 10 pairs of tapers and tunnels lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xiphoscesar said:


> thnx man
> if i could go back in time when i first started stretching i wouldve bought one of those ear stretching kits on ebay that have like 10 pairs of tapers and tunnels lol



Tell me about it, I thought I was getting a good deal at BAF. I almost shat when I say 10g - 00g plug and taper sets on eBay going for $9. 

Oh well, at least if I ever decide to go to 1" or bigger it won't be as expensive.


----------



## xiphoscesar

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tell me about it, I thought I was getting a good deal at BAF. I almost shat when I say 10g - 00g plug and taper sets on eBay going for $9.
> 
> Oh well, at least if I ever decide to go to 1" or bigger it won't be as expensive.


 

yea man i have 1/2 tunnels with some tape on them
im 9mm away from being at 1"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

xiphoscesar said:


> yea man i have 1/2 tunnels with some tape on them
> im 9mm away from being at 1"



I'm at 5/8" at the moment. Though, given how many pairs of plugs that I've bought at this size, I'm probably gonna stop stretching for awhile. 

My gf keeps trying to convince me to stretch more though, she's at 1" and thinking about going up to around 1.5" or 2".


----------



## xiphoscesar

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm at 5/8" at the moment. Though, given how many pairs of plugs that I've bought at this size, I'm probably gonna stop stretching for awhile.
> 
> My gf keeps trying to convince me to stretch more though, she's at 1" and thinking about going up to around 1.5" or 2".


 
yea i know waat you mean man 
jewelry is expensive


----------



## rawknee

tappers r the worse thing u can use to stretch your ears the tape method is one of the best but u shouldnt use tappers at all especially at bigger sizes(ie. 7/16 etc.)


----------



## xiphoscesar

rawknee said:


> tappers r the worse thing u can use to stretch your ears the tape method is one of the best but u shouldnt use tappers at all especially at bigger sizes(ie. 7/16 etc.)



yea tapers are bad


----------

